# Big increase in Seafrance fery tickets



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi 

I had this in a previous thread but it wasn't that relevant so I have started another thread.

I have just checked the price of an August sailing from Dover to Calais and the quote for a 5.7 motorhome with 4 occupants, on the cheapest sailings, is £120. The same sailings when I checked 2 weeks ago was £72. I have used the MHF subscribers discount code promotion.

How is this? Is it to do with the fuel increases? And lastly, does anyone think the prices will come down in the next month or so? I don't have much experience of ferry prices.

Regards 

Tim

Subscriber discount code removed by Mod.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*prices*

For you sadly no, because the site will remember you and the prices it gave you and if you go back for a booking it might go up, this is how airlines operate , its all down to little cookies giving you away,


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

It's nothing to do with that at all. As a matter of fact I had just cleared cookies and temp internet files. Also, the price I got was without logging in to the site. You only log in when you are paying. The only way for the site to know who I am is to log routes and prices with IP numbers. There is no reason for them to do this. 

I can only assume there has been a price increase across the board


Tim


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the secret is to keep checking the prices.
I have recently booked a 3 week return for June for £55 for a 7.1 metre van, some of the earlier prices given varied from £76 to £120 so just keep plugging away. I think thier computors must just pick out random figures sometimes from telephone directories as it does seem to vary so much from day to day.


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

*ferry prices*

hi try this site i book for august a few weeks a go sun 3rd august -friday 29th august motorhome 7m 1 adults 2 children with p+0 £70.56

http://www.cheap4ferries.com/default.aspx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi this is not unusual, in the past i have booked early and kept a watch on the prices as the departure date gets nearer.
As the ferry fills up the price goes up i.e. supply and demand.
As departure gets close the price may drop dramatically. They have to sell floor space.
I now get one way ticket out and have a choice of ferry and terminal for my return trip.

Does anyone know our members discount code for Sea France.

Thanks

Dave p


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi this is not unusual, in the past i have booked early and kept a watch on the prices as the departure date gets nearer.
> As the ferry fills up the price goes up i.e. supply and demand.
> As departure gets close the price may drop dramatically. They have to sell floor space.
> I now get one way ticket out and have a choice of ferry and terminal for my return trip.
> ...


Front Page

*Subscriptions*

Subs Discounts

Ferries....in Select Category

*Submit*

Bottom line of main paragraph.

Note. It is a subscriber discount and we don't quote it in the forums.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, early bookings are nearly always cheaper! I try to book as early as possible for a crossing especially high season :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Gillian, I thought that was the answer but just making sure 2008 was same as 2007
Thans again
Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Morning

As an alternative to Dover, bear in mind www.transeuropaferries.com sailing from Ramsgate to Ostend. Ideal if you are heading for Belgium, Luxembourg etc.

You can also spend the night at the dock side in Ramsgate if you are on the early morning crossing.

The prices are not as keen as they were, but for short hops - they still seem good value.

R


----------



## 99898 (Jul 4, 2006)

Have you seen the SeaFrance carnet?
SeaFrance Carnet

We're just back from France having used the carnet for the first time. It cost £32 each way. I first heard about it on MHF. Though I prefer the NorfolkLine boats, I really like the flexibility (and price) of the carnet - and they didn't have any specific motorhome pricing last time I checked.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Shame they can only be for return trips- can't go Sea France outwards and, then say, use the other 5 for single or returns. Stops you doing different routes each way.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*ferry prices*

i have just booked my ferry with seafrance for 23 july returning 23 aug total cost £67.00, could have had a cheaper booking for £51.00 early a.m. sailing , same price as this year
Les


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Where do these ferry compnies get off?

£29.20 return for a 6.4 metre m'h and 3 adults 1st/2nd week November.

They're just ripping us off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think it's the luck of the draw.

David


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Outrageous!

And to think that Brittany Ferries might start copying SeaFrance!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I booked through the Caravan Club, online.

SeaFrance, Dover to Calais.

May 2009, 7 metre van forenoon sailing.....price £48! Was so surprised I had to ring to confirm it. Thats cheaper than for the two of us to catch the train from Portsmouth to London. 

BTW the dog was £25, cheaper by a fiver than other operators.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just got a price from Sea France:
Out 1st June ,Return 8th July- civilsed times (day) £48 return. 7.35 length


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*big increase in seafrance ferry tickets*

i had a conversation with one of there offices who said its all about bums on seats and the nearer the time of sailing there are usually more bums on those seats so work it out for your selves


----------



## 117843 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi 

I am a newbie to this site but just to let everyone know I book two return crossing with Seafrance last weekend. One for Feb/March and the other for May/June. We have a 7m motorhome and the cost was wait for it £36 return (plus £2 donation to marine conservation) I dont think you can beat that.

Eileen


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I have just looked for August with 7.99 mtr van August 11 to 28th 5 am out 10 am in £49.00 return. :roll:
With SeaFrance and NO discount codes!
Try from a different PC?


----------

